# Slogans



## Jason

Lets see who can come up with the best slogan for:

techsupportforums.com
thetechhandbook.com
ezdrivers.com


----------



## DJ Specs

*Slogan?*

Do you want a seperate slogan for each of those, or a slogan that is used to combine all 3?

*Seperate please.* Sorry, had to test the edit function.


----------



## Jason

like the person above said. Seperate please.


----------



## DJ Specs

*HAHA!*

What a funny guy, this Danrak is!
 
Multiple personalities!


----------



## Jason

Thank you, thank you, I'll be here all week.


----------

